

I couldn't get into YC, so I joined a startup that did - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/i-couldnt-get-into-yc-so-i-joined-a-startup-that-did/swizec/1855

======
rmorrison
My YC W11 company is hiring! Join Comprehend Systems to see first hand what
it's like inside a YC company, while helping us create next-generation
database and visualization software!

If you're familiar with either Enterprise Java or custom JS visualizations
(Highcharts, EXT-GWT, etc), you can submit your resume to
careers@comprehend.com.

------
MatthewB
Interesting. I'd like to know how you met the team you ended up joining. That
is something I am looking to do as well.

~~~
Swizec
That was actually surprisingly easy. We're both from Slovenia where the
startup community is somewhat smallish. They've heard about me before and knew
I was free.

Then the fact that a hacker friend of mine was friends with one of them and
they approached him to join, and him recommending me to join as well, really
sealed the deal.

In short: I had luck. But the sort of luck you work hard on creating.

edit: this post is horribly put together, but I don't know how to fix it
without devolving into bool algebra. Hope it makes at least some sense :)

~~~
MatthewB
Awesome. Congrats.

------
ltamake
On an unrelated note, does Disqus not work for anyone else? I'm clicking on
the text area and it doesn't do anything.

Anyway, congratulations! Sounds like you're really excited, which is a great
attitude to have for this sort of thing. :)

~~~
Swizec
Hmm ... that would explain the lack of comments on popular posts lately ...

What browser are you using?

~~~
ltamake
Chrome on OS X. Tried Firefox and it does the same thing.

I don't think it's a problem with your site or code. It's probably on Disqus's
end.

~~~
Swizec
Chromium on OSX works for me ... will look into it. THanks.

------
daniel-cussen
I'll be in Palo Alto from July 5th on and am awesome. I'm emailing you now.

